# having popper fun



## "coffee 4/1"

i know I'm a decade behind thought i take some baby steps into home roasting, 4 hours pulling apart then adding 24v and variable transformer, time to get roasting, jailbreak 3 bean type

15 min roast didn't really work uneven, best i try a single estate next, "all good fun"


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Like the pioneer spirit. Never a good idea to roast different beans at the same time.


----------



## hullcity

Oooooo, a bit hi-tech to start roasting with. Beats using a cast iron pot and whisk like I did for a few years







. Have fun and enjoy the fruits of your labour!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

"brainiacs" moment, things we do for a cup of coffee.


----------



## johnealey

2nd the pioneering spirit, like this sort of stuff. Have to ask though, where does the 24v "bit" come into it ?

john


----------



## NickR

The problem with your current setup is that when you reduce the voltage to the popper you are reducing the power to the fan at the same time as the element. You need to seperate the two. The ideal would be to have control of both. Having said this, your results look pretty good.

I wrote this for the coffee wiki a few years ago

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/roasting-on-a-pop-corn-maker


----------



## jeebsy

I thought this thread was going to be about room odourizer


----------



## Mrboots2u

[QUOT E=jeebsy;219828]I thought this thread was going to be about room odourizer

Misspent youth

Bad times

Involved room odourizer and mattress tobogganing done a few flights of stairs....


----------



## jeebsy

Sounds like a well spent youth...haven't had any for ages. Love that first 20 seconds where you're actually thinking 'am I going to live or am I going to die....' then all of a sudden it's back to normal expect you've got a crushing migraine.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

NickR said:


> The problem with your current setup is that when you reduce the voltage to the popper you are reducing the power to the fan at the same time as the element. You need to seperate the two. The ideal would be to have control of both. Having said this, your results look pretty good.
> 
> I wrote this for the coffee wiki a few years ago
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/roasting-on-a-pop-corn-maker


the fan motor is driven by 24v dc power supply so fan on continually at full power, the variable transformer gives me the voltage adjustments 0 to 240v for heating element only, so from ambient

0-1min to 121c

1-4min to 148c

4-7min to 193c

7-11min to 193c as near as i can anyway, the beans are cooling off as soon as heating off, the fun bit was extra cooling on the large fan as it so powerful the beans levitate by 3in from mesh try


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

settled for 4-4-4 method in popper with single sumatra,overall came out a nice mid/roast, massive size beans don't need many per gram

hear's hoping this profile works on most beans as it's all hands on,

Ambient to 230F=2min

230F to 300F=2min= 25% per min ramp

300F to 405F=4min= 25% per min ramp

405F to 445F=5min= 20% per min ramp

question, there may be a post but can't find, if i pre-blend 3 green bean types say sit for a week or two will the moisture of beans equalise, so have a chance to roast as one if possible.


----------



## hullcity

Looking good, beans have a nice colour and appear pretty even. Let us know how they taste


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

me again, need your help roaster's?

i'm managing well with variable voltage with popper to get medium roast as on my chart image,

trying to get dark roast, attempts are all oil-slicks, do i need higher than 221c, how long to end roast time will be worth trying.thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The temp where first crack occurs depend on where you've got your probe located - on my set up with the probe in the bean mass, it starts around 196c depending on beans used. If I want a medium roast with some acidity, I will end the roast around around 210c - at or towards the end of first crack. If you are getting oil slick beans, you are past second crack - 240c?


----------



## hullcity

Try pulling the roast as soon as you hear the first crackles of second crack, don't let it run any longer. You should end up with a just a nice sheen on the beans.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

thank's for quick response guys, will try both your suggestions tomorrow, what i'm getting is a nice medium with good sheen to beans, 3 days resting in one way valve container then showing a fair amount of oil on beans, not good.


----------

